# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  How to deal with or supress ridiculous insecurities?

## mpb47

MPB does not bother me nearly as much as when I was younger, but there are still certain times when it really hits home . And this is one of those times.
I know this will sound ridiculous for most of you, but you did not grown up with these people.

I have mentioned this before, but time is getting closer that I must decide what to do.

A few days ago I got an email asking me to vote on whether to have my class reunion (30th) next summer or wait till around Christmas. The planning has already begun.

I know it is all for just fun, but I just don't wish to be subjected to their mandatory  hair retention contest, which are then published in alumni news. I attempted to locate the results from a previous reunion but could not find it .

But there are 2 categories: 10 people who have kept the most hair and 10 who have lost the most. I could not locate the results from the previous reunion, but I remember that out of 10 people  only 1 guy made it in the "kept most hair" category. I don't remember the results of the "lost the most hair" category, but I believe all 10 were guys.

Where some people have good and bad days, I seem to have good and bad hair months. Probably due to the growth/shed cycle of minox but not really  sure.

So come reunion time, if I happen to be in a bad hair month, they will know I am developing a spot in the back.

And yes I know it is ridiculous , esp at my age to worry about it, but there will be 2-3  people at the reunion that I DO NOT want to know that MPB is creeping up on me.

Thought about going back on propecia full time- sides be dammed, or just using one of the hair in the can products to get me past this.

Also thought about drinking enough liquor that I won't care about the contest or any comments made. Just not sure how to handle it.

----------


## baldozer

> MPB does not bother me nearly as much as when I was younger, but there are still certain times when it really hits home . And this is one of those times.
> I know this will sound ridiculous for most of you, but you did not grown up with these people.
> 
> I have mentioned this before, but time is getting closer that I must decide what to do.
> 
> A few days ago I got an email asking me to vote on whether to have my class reunion (30th) next summer or wait till around Christmas. The planning has already begun.
> 
> I know it is all for just fun, but I just don't wish to be subjected to their mandatory  hair retention contest, which are then published in alumni news. I attempted to locate the results from a previous reunion but could not find it .
> 
> ...


 Just don't go to that reunion. I also avoid going to such reunions due to some douchebags always trying to find faults in you. Those people still haven't got past their high school mentality!

----------


## NotBelievingIt

You're hanging onto high school way too long man.

If these 2-3 people can't accept changes happen to people that are 100&#37; out of their control, **** them.  Tell them that to their face, loud and with authority.

If after 30 years they are hanging onto cliques thats their own insecurity about moving on with life, call them out on that as well.  Besides, its been 5 years since the last one?  There are probably plenty of other guys who are losing it now too.

You should propose a "whose the fatty" contest, see how the chicks feel about that.

----------


## UK_

Why do I remember a thread exactly like this being created last year?

----------


## mpb47

> Why do I remember a thread exactly like this being created last year?


 
Well I don't know if it is the same one, but I have brought it up before...at least the contest anyway. I was going to write down exactly what the previous contest said, along with the results , but could not find it

I have more to add, but about to meet some friends..more later tonight...

----------


## Exodus

I've just got back from meeting some friends who I used to go to School with. Instantly my hairloss became the topic of conversation (where has it gone, wow you're losing you're hair, grow it long etc etc). Typically my first reaction was to play it down laugh it off and move on, but I dunno I know in every other way Im doing 'better' then them, but you can really see the immaturity in some people.

Man hairloss sucks ass, but I refuse to be the topic of a nights discussion!

----------


## baldy1990

> I've just got back from meeting some friends who I used to go to School with. Instantly my hairloss became the topic of conversation (where has it gone, wow you're losing you're hair, grow it long etc etc). Typically my first reaction was to play it down laugh it off and move on, but I dunno I know in every other way Im doing 'better' then them, but you can really see the immaturity in some people.
> 
> Man hairloss sucks ass, but I refuse to be the topic of a nights discussion!


 ofcourse it will be a topic cause it makes a big difference in you,if they knew that you would be hurted  they wouldnt tell anything to you but they would still thinking it

----------


## drybone

Here is an interesting link , outlining about  hair loss sufferers 

*http://www.statisticbrain.com/hair-loss-statistics/*

Found it quite interesting. 

It takes 50% density loss before anyone notices, so by age 35 only 40% of men have lost so much that that people can notice they have hair loss. 

by age 60, that process is now noticeable in 65% of men and 80% by age 85. 

So as we can see, a young man under 30 is going to be beleaguered to say the least as his grouping is going to have even a smaller %  as the process hasnt shed enough hair to be noticeable.

----------


## mpb47

> I've just got back from meeting some friends who I used to go to School with. Instantly my hairloss became the topic of conversation (where has it gone, wow you're losing you're hair, grow it long etc etc). Typically my first reaction was to play it down laugh it off and move on, but I dunno I know in every other way Im doing 'better' then them, but you can really see the immaturity in some people.
> 
> Man hairloss sucks ass, but I refuse to be the topic of a nights discussion!


 I am short on time but want to respond to this when I have more time. ....

----------


## Exodus

Please do, I'd love to hear other tales, views etc. Hopefully a positive one. In all fairness, it's the group of people Im with, they're in their early 20s, still act like their 15. Still live in the same town, at home etc. Sigh I gotta move somewhere else :P

----------


## mpb47

> Please do, I'd love to hear other tales, views etc. Hopefully a positive one. In all fairness, it's the group of people Im with, they're in their early 20s, still act like their 15. Still live in the same town, at home etc. Sigh I gotta move somewhere else :P


 Still short on time so here is short version:

My main point is I want to overcome being insecure about comments, the contest etc. The problem is really me, not them. I did get rude comments, but that was really a long time ago (more on that later when I have the time).

Now I get more like what you are saying. Comments without any ill intent, but they still bug me. Sometimes they are even well meaning: For instance I played match maker to 2 friends and they have been together now for a long time.
He actually appeared much younger than her till he started going bald in his late 30's. He never would take any meds. Well this girl is not a Dr. but does have a med degree and thinks she knows a LOT about mpb and keeps nudging me to get on propecia before mpb can creep up on me. It's a long story and I am short on time, but even though she means well, it is still embarrassing to me. In so many words, she thinks I will never go bald if I use it, but otherwise I will slowly get horseshoed without it. Hearing this should not bother me but it does.  So am I  being overly sensitive or what?

----------

